# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Feedback for Boyu Cannister Filter EF-05

## Tetra Lover

Hi all

I am thinking of getting the Boyu Cannister Filter EF-05 for my 1.5ft cube. Anyone has been using it and care to share his/her experience?

Thanks.

----------


## EvolutionZ

how many l/hr issit?

----------


## sohbee

A gd filter for your tank size

----------


## Tetra Lover

> how many l/hr issit?


If I am not wrong, it states 200litres/hr.

----------


## linahalim

not as powerful as eden 501, but will do the job equally good
good for nano
I bought mine at $24 from Polyart



> Hi all
> 
> I am thinking of getting the Boyu Cannister Filter EF-05 for my 1.5ft cube. Anyone has been using it and care to share his/her experience?
> 
> Thanks.

----------


## Tetra Lover

> not as powerful as eden 501, but will do the job equally good
> good for nano
> I bought mine at $24 from Polyart


Thanks for the feedback. I guess I could not ask for more as it costs only half of a Eden 501.

----------


## grespania

My jebo flowrate drop 30-40% after 2 months. But still good enough for me. :Smile:

----------


## zQ.

Oh,this one is really weak,i have use it in my 40x24x30cm,but its water flow is still too weak.

----------


## Don90

Yeah, the filter is not powerful enough for my 1ft newt tank, I can see waste inside the rubber tubing for both the inlet and oulet tubes.

----------


## larlee

you better check on the spot before buying. i bought one and after setting up and running it for a few mintues, air went in and it is unable to continue working. air went in by the cap, think it might be due to the o-ring. went back to change another one but still the same problem. give up and change to another brand seven star, eden is not too bad too.

----------


## illumnae

I just bought this and am unable to open the cap used for pouring water in (for priming i presume). Anyone else face this problem?

----------


## Don90

> I just bought this and am unable to open the cap used for pouring water in (for priming i presume). Anyone else face this problem?


I used pliers to open the cap.

I think you have to push down first then turn the cap.

----------


## illumnae

ok i'll try when i get home tonight. thanks!

----------


## godprint

how much did u guys buy it for?

it's for 1ft tank sizE?

usually what's the flowrate we should have in a tank?

----------


## illumnae

does it airlock or is the filter pump just really noisy? i got mine up and running and the pump is making alot of noise.

i just mailed polyart asking if i could change item/replace with another brand of similar item. see if they'll do the change or whether i'll have to live with the noise i guess

----------


## oblivion

i don't mean to rub it in but well you pay for quality  :Grin: 
the eden costs double yep 
but the noise and performance levels are top rate  :Well done: 

and with more flow at 300l/hr it sure doesnt hurt
the extra flow imo helps in lengthening the time between maintenance since its pretty small for a canister

----------


## illumnae

oh well, it wasn't rubbed in as i got it to work fine. just needed to start and stop it a few times. as for paying for quality, it's not always the case, some items (not the eden, i know that it's good quality) you pay for the brand but it's actually lower quality than the alternatives  :Cool:  

however, the eden's not an option for me precisely due to its 300l/hr flowrate. i'm running this filter on a 16 litre tank...i want the slow flow (as it is, 200l/hr is pushing the limits for me...good thing this is rated BEFORE media so it's slower than that). 20x turnover rate is going to uproot all my plants and kill off my bettas, which prefer slower moving water. the current filter is a 100l/hr HOB and it's actually pretty ok for the tank (i had to remove a 250l/hr HOB as it was too fast, which reemphasises the fact that 300l/hr will not cut it in my tank) but it has a waterfall effect which i don't like - i prefer a more even flow from the rainbar. so yes, i went into this with my eyes open...i wanted a 200l/hr canister and Eden brand didn't carry one.

anyhow, this is a discussion thread for the boyu and not the eden, so let's keep irrelevant advertisements for other brands of products out of here so that we can have a more constructive discussion on the boyu itself?  :Smile:

----------


## larlee

Maybe you can get a valve to control the flow like the eheim filters? Since Boyu is also using 16/12, eheim filters and hose are of these size too.

----------


## illumnae

it's ok, I got the Boyu to work well (didn't even have to change a new unit with Polyart) and it suits my purposes, so no need to waste the money  :Grin:

----------


## zoombee

i bought this canister but cannot seem to get it running at all..filled it with water...suck the pipes and stuffs...still not moving...

by the way which is the inlet and which is the outlet pipe..just incase i got them mixed up..cos till now no water moving  :Sad:

----------


## version79

Well, I can share abit of trouble shooting knowledge having bought 2 of these units myself..to get it to work.

1) Has to be filled to the very brim before you turn it on
2) Good seal has to be formed by O-RING. For suction and to prevent leakage
3) If the pump is lower than water level you may have to lift the filter initially for the water to run and flow.There after it should pump well.

I agree that the flow isn't good and particles do get stuck in the inlet and outlet piping.But for this price, who can complain?

----------


## DaCross

Hi, I am not sure if this thread is still available, but I recently purchased the Boyu EF05, and the instructions stated not to shorten the tubes/hose. Since I am putting on my table next to my tank, I would like to shorten it. But before I cut it off, is there any reason as to why if is not advised to do so?

----------


## johnchor

hi bros

i am too looking at this boyu mini canister to filter my 1.5ft gex tank. i like it since it has larger media capactiy.
the question is, can it work when place above my tank 35cm higher? cos i want it to be on the top of my tank same with my tec chiller. it needs to be able to pump up 35cm higher to pump into the tec chiller.

thanks

----------


## Adrain

I would advise not to put the canister above your tank. You will have trouble primming the filter and at the same time, the performance of your motor will be affected because it needs to push water up to your canister filter above your tank. My personal opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnchor

hi bro adrian

thanks for advice. i will passed this filter.

----------

